# Lifu / Ice Toolz Bottom Bracket Thread Chaser ???



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd like to own a bottom bracket thread tap, but am looking for suggestions for something reasonably priced.

I work on enough bikes that *** chasing *** pre-existing bottom bracket threads would be good to do at home. Note that I'm not planning on cutting any new threads into blank shells, just cleaning up old threads.

Park Tool has the BTS-1, which is out of my range at $400 to $500 bucks.

I see Lifu had one they sell under the IceToolz brand for around $150. Does anybody have any experience with this, and is it of decent enough quality for occassional home use?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

This is the one you want.

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ttom-Bracket&tc=Tap-Sets&item_id=HZ-C402E&id=


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

In the same vein as my original question...

...what's the right technique to use for cleaning threads with a BB thread tap, to ensure the tap follows the existing threads, and doesn't cut new ones? I presume that, with the increased diameter of a bottom bracket shell, the potential is greater for this type of problem to happen.

Presently, I clean up dirty threads with a hooked tool, followed by an X-acto knife, followed by a well-oiled metal bottom bracket cup (an informal chasing tool).


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

rockyuphill said:


> This is the one you want.


Sweet! Any experience with it?

I definitely trust the Hozan brand, but I tend to trust Lifu, too. Am I better off with this versus the Lifu for $15 more?

Here's a photo of the Lifu version I found:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a set of the Hozan chasers and have used them on numerous frames. You do need to be careful getting them started since they are tapered at the starting threads, they're tougher to start square than some BB cups. I usually spin them in/out by hand with a bit of grease on them to make it easier to collect any cuttings off the taps.

The Hozan are just a chaser, there is no way to ensure the axis is square to the BB axis like the Lifu or Park thread cutters. 

Oh, and if you want to be able to face the BB shell as well, then something like the Lifu/Park combo is the way to go.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Presently, I clean up dirty threads with a hooked tool, followed by an X-acto knife, followed by a well-oiled metal bottom bracket cup (an informal chasing tool).


That sounds like a lot of work. I just squirt some degreaser in, use an old tooth brush, and then wipe it out with a rag. But I use an old BB cup too.

This is one tool I've always wanted, but they seem excessively priced. The Lifu looks like the most for the money.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

fonseca said:


> That sounds like a lot of work. I just squirt some degreaser in, use an old tooth brush, and then wipe it out with a rag. But I use an old BB cup too.
> 
> This is one tool I've always wanted, but they seem excessively priced. The Lifu looks like the most for the money.


Yeah, I agree, I feel like a dental assistant... so I broke down and bought it.

More appropriately, I scraped at my BB threads some, searched the internet, scraped some more, posted here, scraped again, read Rocky's reply, scraped a bit more, ordered the Lifu, scraped again, and * presto * the bottom bracket threaded in!

Oh well...

Should be here before next weekend. I'll post more once I get a chance to use it.

(This frame, BTW, is one of the worst yet I've had to work on. Looks like it sat in the rain for way too long. Lots of hard deposits in the threads, making installation a bear.)


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry for the bump on this old thread. I'm seriously looking at the Lifu / Ice Toolz Bottom Bracket Tap and Facing set. Nate, Did you get the set? If so, what do you think about it? Biketoolsetc has a set in stock for $225 that includes Italian and English taps. I probably won't ever need the Italian taps but it still looks like a good buy compared to the Park models.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ted, I ordered my set for $155 from Bikeparts.com: http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?ID=BPC116965 -- no Italian taps.

I've only run it through the one bike that was giving me some trouble, but had managed to clear with the X-Acto knive and pick, so I don't want to give it a thumbs up just yet. But it appears to be of decent quality and should do well for thread chasing and clean-up.


----------



## spepic (Oct 28, 2006)

*Difference between chasing and tapping?*

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but isn't there a difference between taps used for repairing threads and those cutting new ones?

Thought I read somewhere that reusing a threading tap to repair threads would deform/enlarge them. Basically that the cutting tap is slightly larger and the chasing tap the same size as the fastener or bottom bracket.

Not sure about all this, just curious.

-Rich


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Nate.The Bikeparts set is a better deal, but unfortunately they are "out of stock". I have been looking at the Lifu BB tap/facer as well as their Headtube Reamer/facer. I would like to have both, and the Lifu set are a fraction of the cost of the Park ones. But I was curious as to the quality of the Lifu.

Rich, I guess I knew that some taps were made just for chasing, but I thought a cutting tap was fine for chasing as well. So, I'm curious too!

Ted


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

spepic said:


> Thought I read somewhere that reusing a threading tap to repair threads would deform/enlarge them.


I'm all ears! Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## spepic (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll have to search for the thread on http://www.garagejournal.com. Beware of this site though, too much time there and you will soon feel the urge to by nothing but snap on tools 

The thing about the chasing taps is that many bike taps are specific to the industry, and metric thread repair kits don't contain many of the taps needed for bike repair.

It's probably not a big deal using a pedal tap on an old crank or retapping a water bottle cage boss. But messing around with the bottom bracket threads is a whole different ball game, that is why I went with the Hozan chasing tap. I have only used it once on an old frame.

The Lifu tool in the case looks very cool though, I am a bit of a park tool snob. Every time I get another brand I usually regret it. Park makes and designs really great tools. IMHO


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

I am in complete agreement with you on Park tools. But I can't even begin to afford their BB and Headtube facers!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow what a right-on thread. I was literally going to start a thread about alternatives to the Park versions of BB facing/tapping and HS reaming tools. This thread pretty much answered my question. Now what about disc tab facing tools? It seems IceToolz have one but I can't find much info on it and I only found 1 store that sells it. Is the Hope tool any good? Other alternatives?


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

spepic said:


> Thought I read somewhere that reusing a threading tap to repair threads would deform/enlarge them.


Rich, I just pulled out my Barnett's Manual to look what he has to say about tapping bottom brackets. He implies that bottom bracket taps are actually designed for chasing. Here's a quote from Page 2-3 of Barnett's, 5th edition, under the paragraph heading, "*Care of Bottom-Bracket Taps*":

"_Using taps to cut new threads in an unthreaded shell, or to extend the length of existing threads, also dulls them quickly. These procedures can be done, but they are not what the taps are designed for and are strongly recommended against._"

Barnett's procedure for "bottom-bracket tapping" is actually for chasing, in that he goes into detail on how to identify the threads to ensure use of the right tap, etc.

I think that most of us would never actually be tapping an unthreaded BB shell. I think even frame builders most often use a BB shell that is already threaded (though I certainly may be wrong on that). Anyway, based on Barnett's and general use, I would think common (if you can call Park, VAR, etc taps common!) bicycle BB taps are made for chasing.

Anyway, I still haven't decided to spring for the Lifu tap set!


----------

